# Question in regards to play time



## mistymae (Jul 21, 2014)

The litter Max surprised us with is 5 days old today. Max has been really missing her buddy Sam. Sam hasn't been wanting to go back to her cage after free range time. We converted one end of their exercise area to the baby area with a very shallow box and put in bedding and fleece in it and her food and water so she could play to her hearts content and take care of her babies. Sam looked them all over and was loving on them, Max was watching her and seemed excited to show off her babies. Do you think this is a good idea? I'll be monitoring Max today to make sure she's taking care of the babies.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Community nesting is not uncommon. It can be a little risky if your girls fight over the pups. Just watch for scattered babes or Max becoming more protective and aggressive towards Sam. If anything, you could just keep them together while you're around and then separate them at night if something worrisome does happen.


----------



## mistymae (Jul 21, 2014)

Max was all too excited to leave Sam in charge of the babies and escape the play pen and go back to her cage to nap. She'd climb back into the play pen when she needed to care for the babies. The babies are now 22 days old and all over the place. In about a week, I'll be separating the boys and girls and then get them homed.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Sounds like they're doing great! You should post some pictures


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, pictures will help a lot with the re-homing! Everyone loves cute little baby rats.


----------

